# Looking for can am Dealers in Texas/ surrounding areas



## easttexasrenegade (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok guys im about to buy a bike again. I sold my renegade, a while back had to pay for some stuff. Now im looking for an 800 Outlander XT, im open to lookin for places in Louisiana, or where ever is close just willing to drive for the best deals. After havin a rotax engine that is all i will drive and i want another one. I found one bout an hour from me for a 2011 outlander xt for 8599. Same place i bought my gade and two of my buddies also so i think i can talk them down a bit. If you know any good dealers let me know or that may have left over 2010 or later thanks


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Dude....I-45 sales FTW. I have their number, give me a call and I'll get it to you. Btw, my renegade is for sale, I'll make you one hell of a deal....lmao


----------



## easttexasrenegade (Nov 8, 2010)

hahaha no thanks on the gade been there done that, to much of a pain for me and another rider. ya ill get ahold of you, what you gonna plan on buying after you sell the gade


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Looking at a RzR 900. You still got my digits?


----------



## easttexasrenegade (Nov 8, 2010)

ha ya i do have it under crawfishie too..lol i got a buddy that has a 900 if you havent ridden in one let me know i can prob set up something


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah I was talking to him last week...were talking bout his bike. And he just put a clutch kit in it.


----------



## easttexasrenegade (Nov 8, 2010)

wait whos are you talking bout?


----------



## moonstruck (Oct 2, 2009)

yall must be talking about me...well its still for sale! tim you need it for sure.


----------

